# Examinations for a 41/2 yrs.child..



## raadeekaa (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

My sister's son Rajagopal is four and a half years old now.. he 

is currently wellversed in Microsoft office tools (he can design MS 

Powerpoint Presentation with shortcut keys-without using mouse)and 

Photoshop. He has also gained knowledge in Space study(Especially 

the solar system). This interest of him has started at the age of 2 

years and 11 months..(Without guidance).
But, unfortunately we are lagged behind in bring out his interests 

and talents.. So, I need your esteemed help in this regard..
Plz. tell me if there is any exams for kids now.. What else should 

he learn to qualify himself for attending an examination?

Thanx,
Radhika


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

are you looking for computer-specific certifications?

If so you could try: A Certification Guide 

Many different certifications available, all linked to more information on what the certification is for. I'm not sure if there are any child-specific tests

Although you could look HERE and there are a bunch of tests available, although I do not think you would benefit from these aside from knowing just how advanced he is (they don't count as certifications)


----------

